# newest poison bottle



## epgorge (May 12, 2007)

Latest addition to the poison collection.. I need more window space... 
 This is the thrale arrow poison that Rick sold me. He also threw in another cobalt poison. Thanks Rick!
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (May 12, 2007)

...


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2007)

You're building a nice display of poisons, Joel. I love the crescent I just got from Rick. First one I've ever owned, and it's a beauty. ~Jim


----------



## annie44 (May 14, 2007)

Those are great new poisons, Joel - and a nice line-up there in your window, with all of the color variety!  I really like all of the cobalt blue poisons.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 25, 2007)

will the sun mess up the label on that one poison? just curious


----------



## BoTTleHuNTa024 (Jun 10, 2007)

Those are awesome dude. [] Thanks for sharing.


----------

